# ideas wanted folding wood stove



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

I will be building some small back pack type wood burning stoves in January perhaps (10 to 20 different designs) , if you have experience using these stoves or any input please post here, the first ones will be stainless when proven viable titanium , also interested in compact wood heater/stoves that can be used in a tent or as emergency heat in your home , here in Canada winter is no joke it was -26 this morning, I have built many many wood stoves, last winter I used a folding air tight in a McPherson tent in the western arctic, these ones will be laser cut and if needed mig or tig welded , please see my other posts if in doubt of my fabricating skills, thanks


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I know it kind of flys in the face of the back pack concept, but have you considered the vast increase in space heating that a shielded heater produces, not in raw btu s released , but in the ability to warm the envelope due to the gentle thermal circulation. 
Mostly I think weight would make the extra layer not feasible but for a longer term camp situation the trade off might be well worth it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Check out kifaru. They make the product you want to build so they may have some ideas for you.


----------

